# NEW here - Adopted a tortoise from friends who found him...what type?!?



## kaliberr (Jul 31, 2010)

HI! 

New here. Friends of ours found a tortoise in their neighborhood and decided to keep him. But, their dogs weren't having it. So, they asked if we could take him since our yard is big and seems tortoise-friendly. 

Pablo has been with us for a couple of weeks. Just trying to verify that he is a desert tortoise. We live in the Santa Clarita valley (north of L.A.) so I thought maybe he had been wild. But, he has warmed up to us so quickly, enjoys eating from our hands and comes out to greet us when we step outside. I'm now wondering if he was someone's pet before my friends found him.

Can anyone tell me from the pic if they believe I'm right on the desert tortoise label? Also, since his arrival I notice he is now missing a rear toenail. No blood, the area is not infected, but I'm hoping it's not painful and was wondering if it will grow back? Poor guy. 

Thanks so much and I'm appreciating all of the information on this site for proper care of our newest family member.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 31, 2010)

def. a CDT, nice size to him? her? since you are in CA I would suggest registerig him/her with your local CTTC. it is free.


----------



## kaliberr (Jul 31, 2010)

My friend said it's a HE (I'm looking on this site to see how to determine on my own) and his shell is about 10" (following the curve of the shell) wide and about 12-13" long. 

Thanks, I will look into registering - is it the law in CA?





dmmj said:


> def. a CDT, nice size to him? her? since you are in CA I would suggest registerig him/her with your local CTTC. it is free.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 31, 2010)

Has anyone tried to find his previous keepers? Think how you'd feel if your tort escaped (and they do frequently) and no one tried to find you...
Welcome to the forum...


----------



## kaliberr (Jul 31, 2010)

YES! My friend kept him for a few weeks, but posted signs and went around her neighborhood asking if they were missing their pet. We live close to their neighborhood, so I've always had the mindset that if the owners claimed him he would certainly go home with them. But, it's been almost 2 months and no one has claimed the cute guy.


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm in SC too. Up Boquet a bit. CDTS are great. CA law just says you have to have a fish and game permit to keep him. You can easily get this from the Valley chapter of the CTTC.


----------

